# 2000 V6 Frontier electric cooling fan conversion?



## gmoneyco (Sep 20, 2004)

Anyone have experience with this? Seems as though this could increase fuel mileage on long highway trips, since you wouldn't be sucking up power spinning the mechanical fan.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

gmoneyco said:


> Anyone have experience with this? Seems as though this could increase fuel mileage on long highway trips, since you wouldn't be sucking up power spinning the mechanical fan.


I don't know that you'll see a noticeable MPG increase with just this mod, but I think it's worth it. I did it on my last vehicle, along with many other mods intended to increase the engine's efficency (power & MPG) and I was getting better than EPA MPG on that vehicle (I get better than EPA MPG on my truck right now too). The one thing I didn't like was the thermostat that turned the fan on/off. It was a remote thermostat that was attached _near _the radiator. I got it adjusted so that it came on and went off when I wanted, but I would have preferred an in-block thermostat to control the fan. I think those are available. Anyway, my driving requirements had the fan off most of the time, so I felt like it had to be much easier on the engine than the original clutch fan was. If I have my truck long enough, I'll probably do an electric conversion to it. I wish they had electric from the factory. If you decide to convert it please publish the results.


----------

